# black bars



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

does the movie you are watching depict the darkness of the black bars or does the display. i have been watching a few movies lately, and i didnt think the tv was as dark as it could be. should i let it go through its grey to black startup sequence before i send a signal to it. i use a logitech remote so it turns everything on simultaneously and the source comes on before the tv goes black. i have the pioneer elite 101


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe it comes from the TV. :scratch: Mainly because it's a resolution other than the format of the TV and I doubt that movie studios would add them to their content.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The TV basically ignores the black sections as its not really "Placing" black bars there its just not turning on any of the pixels in the black area.


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

thats strange because it is darker on some movies than others.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

is the 'darkness' of the bars different movie to movie or is the other content on the screen causing the darkness of the bars to be interpretted differently?

Another possibility would be in the case where you have content that is in widescreen but mastered in full screen mode


----------

